# VAC Viagra Spending Softens



## The Bread Guy (31 Dec 2011)

Google English....


> "After a boom in popularity that had boosted the cost of its medical program in the early 2000s, the Department of Veterans Affairs now seeing a sharp decline in demand for reimbursement for Viagra in veterans.  According to figures obtained by The Press through the Access to Information, the Department spent only $ 452 000 for the purchase of this product in 2010-2011.  This is a decrease of more than half compared to the average, which was about one million dollars a year for the first five years when the state began to pay the bills for Veterans against this treatment erectile dysfunction.  In March 2000 the Department has entered Viagra to the list of drugs covered by their medical program ...."


_La Presse_, 31 Dec 11


----------



## jeffb (31 Dec 2011)

I like the double entendre of this thread title.  :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Dec 2011)

jeffb said:
			
		

> I like the double entendre of this thread title.  :nod:


Thanks - I actually toned it down a bit.....


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Thanks - I actually toned it down a bit.....



Still made me laugh  :nod:

Interesting figures. Is this a result of declining numbers of veterans or have more of them figured out it causes them to interact with their wives and the novelty wore off ?


----------



## PJGary (31 Dec 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Interesting figures. Is this a result of declining numbers of veterans or have more of them figured out it causes them to interact with their wives and the novelty wore off ?



 :rofl: 

"Honey, I'm sorry, we'll have to discuss this later, I'm uh... going on exercise."

"You're retired John."

"...s**t."


----------



## dapaterson (31 Dec 2011)

On a more serious public health note, the introduction of Viagra, Cialis and other treatments have lead to increases in STIs among older populations.


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Jan 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> On a more serious public health note, the introduction of Viagra, Cialis and other treatments have lead to increases in STIs among older populations.



But raised morale and stiffened resolve to deal with the stresses of life, that were thrust at.


----------



## GAP (1 Jan 2012)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> But raised morale and stiffened resolve to deal with the stresses of life, that were thrust at.



 :rofl:


----------

